# my younger daughter



## Encolpius

Helló, egy beugratós kérdésem lenne, nem szeretném nagyon megmagyarázni, nehogy befolyásoljam a válaszadót. Hogy fordítanátok idiomatikusan mondjuk ezt a mondatot magyarra: My younger daugther is getting married tomorrow. Köszönöm


----------



## tomtombp

Látom senki sem mer válaszolni. Akkor vállalom, hogy beégetem magam 
A fiatalabb(ik) lányom holnap házasodik/megy férjhez (vagy manapság ki tudja, szóval házasodik)
vagy, ami talán még magyarosabb:
A kisebb lányom ...


----------



## Encolpius

tomtombp said:


> ... vagy, ami talán még magyarosabb: A kisebb lányom ...



Erre ment ki a játék....ez egy magyar unikum, azt hiszem, csak a magyarban kisebb vagy nagyobb a fiatalabb vagy idősebb... [ha beszéltek valamilyen exotikusabb idegen nyelvet, és ott is jelen van ez a jelenség, küldjétek el nekem PM-ben ] 
Bár én inkább úgy mondtam volna: a kisebbik, nagyobbik lányom, nem?


----------



## franknagy

Ha 2 lányom van, akkor a kisebbik...
Ha több, akkor a legkisebb...


----------



## tomtombp

Encolpius said:


> Bár én inkább úgy mondtam volna: a kisebbik, nagyobbik lányom, nem?



Igen, a kisebbik egyértelműen jobb és azt használják, csak elfelejtettem odaírni. Persze mindez feltételezi, hogy összesen két lánya van az illetőnek.

_Cross-posted with fraknagy_


----------



## 123xyz

Encolpius said:


> Erre ment ki a játék... ez egy magyar unikum, azt hiszem, csak a magyarban kisebb vagy nagyobb a fiatalabb vagy idősebb...



In Macedonian it is not unusual whatsoever for "younger" and "older" to be rendered as "smaller" and "bigger". However, this generally applies only to the case family members, especially siblings, especially young ones.  It may extend to offspring as well, i.e. daughters and sons, as in the key sentence of this thread, but this is somewhat rarer and doesn't sound as well.

The words for "younger" and "older",  "помлад" and "постар", may be used in any case, but the words for "smaller" and "bigger", "помaл" and "поголем", would sound equally suitable (e.g. "имам поголема сестра" > "I have an older sister"). Googling "помал/поголем(a) брат/син/сестра/ќерка" produces a number of results that illustrate the usage in question. However, I can't vouch with certainty that this usage is standard, or at least advocated by the standard language, or merely colloquial.


----------



## francisgranada

A spanyolban és az olaszban is működik: hermano_ mayor/menor_, fratello _maggiore/minore_ (_nagyobbik/kisebbik_ testvér).


----------

